# Sizzling sound while smoking????



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok this is a first for me.

I am sitting by the fire smoking a Boli Simone Canada RE and everytime I draw on it it makes sizzling sounds. Now it is quiet here but I have smoked in quiet places before and never heard this.

It tastes great and the draw and burn are perfect. It has been at 65% RH for 6 months.

What the hell is sizzling in there?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Probably a stem with a little excess moisture.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Beetle larvae.

They're nearly all fat; think of the way bacon sizzles in the pan...same thing, kinda.































:r :r :r j/k. I don't know. :chk


----------



## cle_smoker (Jul 10, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Beetle larvae.
> 
> They're nearly all fat; think of the way bacon sizzles in the pan...same thing, kinda.


I think I just threw up a little in my mouth. u

:r


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Shawn did you remeber to shut off the torch before putting it back in your pocket ? Sure its the cigar sizzling ?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Beetle larvae.
> 
> They're nearly all fat; think of the way bacon sizzles in the pan...same thing, kinda.
> 
> :r :r :r j/k. I don't know. :chk


:tpd:

Mmmmm just think nice roasted white larvae all smoked up! I gotta try one some day...

In the WAY far future.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

u


It just a bit to moist either in the cigar or where you're lipping it...try not drooling so much when you smoke those things. :dr :r


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Volt said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Mmmmm just think nice roasted white larvae all smoked up! I gotta try one some day...
> 
> In the WAY far future.


 In all seriousness i had the same question for the jungle about a month ago & everybody said the were bettle larvae.The smoke i was burning sizzled & mine also was popping every now & then kind of like the seeds do in the other recreational smoke. Other than that it was great.Hope this helps:w


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

What kind of sizzle? Does it sound like dry leaves or wood crackling? Or does it sound like fat on the pan? Or does it sound like something wet trying to burn the moisture off? They sound different so which ever it is you can probably put it together.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Definitely pork. :tu


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

rizzle said:


> Definitely pork. :tu


The other white meat!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

It may be the elusive Big Foot!!!:tu

Happy camping!!!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

When I used to smoke cigarettes I could hear a sound when I lit one up on occasion. Cigarettes and cigars are like apples and oranges though, but there may be a similar reason.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Beetle juice, beetle juice, beetle...










:r sorry I couldn't help myself.:hn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Well it was either your brain on drugs or your fur :r:r:chk:chk


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

I've heard it once or twice myself. I lean more twords a thicker stem burning off excess moisture than the beetle idea just because it was a steady sizzle/hiss/crackle throughout the entire cigar. On one stick the stem actually stuck out through the foot and remained for the entire smoke even after ashing.


----------

